# Game 5: Lakers (3-1) @ Wolves (2-2)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Quick post since you dont have a game thread.. I'll just post what I have in the Lakers forum here.. and make some changes.. 

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (3-1) @ Minnesota T'Wolves (2-2)

Target Center (Minnesota)









Date: Wednesday, November 9th
Time: 7:00 pm

*Television:*








NBALP
Directv (NBALP): Channel 758

*Probable Starters:*




































M. Jaric T. Hassell W. Szczerbiak K. Garnett M. Olowokandi 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm 

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Aaron McKie
Laron Profit

Minnesota T'Wolves





























Eddie Griffin
Troy Hudson
Mark Madsen
Richie Frahm

Last Meeting
Date: N/A
Score: N/A
Summary: N/A

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Timberwolves*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 36.5</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Kevin Garnett 22.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 11.0</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Kevin Garnett 10.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 6.3</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Kevin Garnett 6.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 3.0</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Kevin Garnett 1.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant/Chris Mihm 1.0</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Kevin Garnett/Eddie Griffin 2.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook 64.2%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Ronald Dupree 100.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook 100.0%</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Richie Frahm 36.7%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Devean George 87.5%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Wally Szczerbiak 100.0%</td></tr></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>San Antonio Spurs</td><td>3-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Utah Jazz</td><td>3-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>3-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>3-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>3-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>3-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>NO/Oklahoma City Hornets</td><td>2-1</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Dallas Mavericks</td><td>2-1</td><td>.5</td></table>

Lakers Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Ok I just got back from work from a busy day to make a game thread and here one is!!! I am very thankful for BC because I have been unbelievably beusy with school and a new job. Wolves should win this one though!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Your very welcome. I figured you had other things to do but figured the game wasnt far away so decided to just post what I had in here for the Wolves fans


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

HAHa you are the greatest!


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

HUGE!!! what a game! there was this attack after wally made it 78-69...KG blocked bryany,then odom tried it and got blocked by griffin!!! damn were making kobe shoot bad and that's great prospect of casey's defense kobe was very stable the first 4 games they had... :clap:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Huge win here. My prediction record improves to 4-1, but more importantly, we improve to 3-2. Next up for us, Nuggets. Great defense by the wolves today. We had a very balanced scoring attack too which is one of the many things we did good to win this one today.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Where was Jaric after the 2nd Q?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Nikos said:


> Where was Jaric after the 2nd Q?


I am not sure because I didn't see the game. Probably an injury though.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

The Wolves are proving just how over-rated people's projections of them this year would be. We should be 5-0 right now. I love how the team is playing.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> I am not sure because I didn't see the game. Probably an injury though.


Nope. AC and Huddy were both playing really well, Casey just went with the hot hand. Matchups might've had something to do with it too.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey, another good win. :clap: 


Way to lay the smackdown on Kobe and the Lakers.

G-Force


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

socco said:


> Nope. AC and Huddy were both playing really well, Casey just went with the hot hand. Matchups might've had something to do with it too.


That can't be a good sign. Jaric is capable of defending the 2-3 as well as anyone not named Hassell. I doubt he was going to be overmatched by anyone except maybe Kobe. Sitting him can't be a good indicator of his play and of the coaches confidence in him.

I hope this doesn't continue because Jaric has had his share of injury issues, and not playing him this early in the season might kill his confidence or reveal how poorly he is playing (which only makes the team less deep). Either way I am not sure that is a positive (injury or poor play).

Good win for the T-wolves though against a hot Laker team.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

WTG!

The Lakers deserved a blow out loss. I wish we saw the 5-0 start to happen but we are regaining to tie for the 1st place in the Northwest. I don't expect Utah to keep winning any more games later on.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Nikos said:


> That can't be a good sign. Jaric is capable of defending the 2-3 as well as anyone not named Hassell. I doubt he was going to be overmatched by anyone except maybe Kobe. Sitting him can't be a good indicator of his play and of the coaches confidence in him.
> 
> I hope this doesn't continue because Jaric has had his share of injury issues, and not playing him this early in the season might kill his confidence or reveal how poorly he is playing (which only makes the team less deep). Either way I am not sure that is a positive (injury or poor play).
> 
> Good win for the T-wolves though against a hot Laker team.


It's an indicator of how good Hudson and Carter were playing. He's playing 33mpg even with this 17 minute game. Prior to this game he was 2nd on the team in minutes played (now Wally slipped ahead of him). He played 40 minutes in the previous game, and the least he had played before this was 33 minutes, so this isn't a sign that he sucks or the coach doesn't have confidence in him or anything like that. Casey just likes to go with the players that are playing well, or the players that fit his game plan for that specific game. And in this particular game he felt that we were playing good with AC and Huddy, so he stuck with them, no big deal. So far I'm absolutely thrilled with Jaric. He's been playing great, I had no clue he'd be this good of a player for us.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I have to agree with Socco about Jaric. He is a remarkable all-around player, and good things tend to happen when he has the ball in his hands. I don't mind Casey going with the hot hand, but I would like to see even more of the offense run through Jaric. He creates so much with his passing and ability to get into the lane. He definitely has a tendency to get sloppy with the ball every now and then, but he rarely commits turnovers by forcing a pass or making a bad decision.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

One thing I notice about Jaric: he is very good at getting in the lane, but he is awkward in his finishing around the basket. He isn't very good at manuvering his body in air and putting up a nice smooth layup. I wish he could fix this and get to the line more, or convert those layups.

Either way, I am not sure it is a positive about him not playing the other night in the 2nd half. 

Jaric seemed to be taken out of the rotation of the game before Anthony Carter really made a big impact. I get the sense it was more about Jaric playing poorly than anything else. 

It's not that often than a starter isn't given a chance to play in the second half just because the two PG off the bench are playing solid to 'very' good (not excellent). I just hope this isn't a pattern with Jaric. I hope he can stay on the court -- and not be taken out because the backups are simply doing well and he isn't playing awesome.

Guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

How is the Wolves D looking so far this year?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

casebeck22 said:


> How is the Wolves D looking so far this year?


It has been amazing actually. From the Clips I have seen and the articles I have read. It is the main reason why we have been winning ball games at this point.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

i didnt get to watch the game but when i flipped to it before i left we were down 15-10...i was glad they were able to win...good game 3-2:d


----------

